# Hey!



## Riffix (May 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm Riffix, I've had an interest in martial arts for as long as I can remember and have done a little training when it was available but I've always ended up moving or having cash problems and having to stop then a few years ago I broke my arm leaving it permanently bent and weak which took me out of training long enough for my scoliosis to get to a point where I could only stand up for an hour our so before being in intense pain, this coupled with a long story of depression didn't help.

Now I'm moving again, this time to a different country so I've decided to stop letting it get the better of me and get back into training!

Starting slow and trying to build up my back so I can stand again is the first priority! Can be on my feet 4-5 hours if I'm not doing anything stressful which is a improvement but still a long way to go.

I studied Thai kickboxing for 2-3 years.
Lau Gar kung fu 2 years.
rope dart / meteor hammer 1yr
Karate for a couple of months
And Daido juku kudo about 6-8 months.

I'll be joining the local Aikido club when I move (there's only that or mma in the area) but hopefully we are moving into an old school complete with gym/basketball court indoors that my wife has said I can turn into a dojo if I like :-D 

Here's hoping I can motivate my self.

And credit to anyone who read this long winded introduction!


----------



## Riffix (May 3, 2013)

Ruler follows the path my arm used to take...


----------



## seasoned (May 3, 2013)

Welcome to martial talk, Riffix. It looks like you have had some set backs in training and life. It also looks like you are dealing with them in a positive way. Good luck with your journey and also with your commitment to joining martial talk. Get involved with the different groups and threads where there is much to enhance your training and camaraderie.


----------



## jezr74 (May 3, 2013)

Riffix said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Riffix, I've had an interest in martial arts for as long as I can remember and have done a little training when it was available but I've always ended up moving or having cash problems and having to stop then a few years ago I broke my arm leaving it permanently bent and weak which took me out of training long enough for my scoliosis to get to a point where I could only stand up for an hour our so before being in intense pain, this coupled with a long story of depression didn't help.
> 
> Now I'm moving again, this time to a different country so I've decided to stop letting it get the better of me and get back into training!
> 
> ...



Welcome Riffix, good to hear your still working on keeping up your martial arts and fitness. Sound like you have a good attitude.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2013)

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Takai (May 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Congratulations on continuing your training. Remember slow and steady can still win the race. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Riffix (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I think I'll stick around. :thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janina (May 4, 2013)

I wish you success with your practice. Hope it all goes well with you..


----------



## DennisBreene (May 4, 2013)

Welcome! I admire your perseverance. Work with your instructor to adapt to your needs and the best of luck.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT! Great Job on returning to your training and overcoming obstacles!


----------



## aaradia (May 5, 2013)

Welcome from another newbie to this forum.

UFC fighter Forrest Griffin has a bent arm from a break that didn't heal properly. One of our Black Sash students has a similar bend in his arm. I don't know from what, but I assume it is a similar situation.

People can overcome all sorts of situations and gain something from learning MA.

I was just writing about this on my FB page. I was at my schools annual tournament today. This guy undid the straps holding him in his motorized wheelchair. Got up VERY slowly with the brace on one leg. Inched his way to the center of the ring, and did some modified form with his one working arm. His back was quivering from the effort. He obviously suffers some major disease/ damage. But he STILL got up (with no chance of a medal) and performed.

It was an amazing display of martial spirit. And even if someone is too disabled to maybe defend yourself, you can still learn something and gain something from studying MA. 

I have had chronic weird injury issues (not caused by MA) with one ankle and my knees. But that student today showed me that there is NO reason to not train - NO excuses. I swear the next time I feel sorry for myself that my kneeling horse sucks from my issues, I am just going to get over myself, shut up and train. 

I am telling you about this because I hope it inspires you if you have days where your arm/ back/ depression bugs you or makes things extra difficult. If that guy could overcome what he lives with and train, and have the guts to go out and do tournament, I seriously cannot think of why anyone else cannot overcome their issues and train!


----------



## Riffix (May 5, 2013)

Very inspiring thanks!


----------



## Mauthos (May 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome.  Good luck in returning to training, although I am sure with your positive attitude you will be more than fine.


----------

